# Suggestions on Bass Traps and Placement



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Please give me suggestions on Bass Trap placements and which ones to buy? 

Any ideas would be appreciated. See Link below

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q2kj0chjcrx18ly/AAAw35f1G5BGDFpbM8z1om8sa?dl=0


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bass traps can be used in corners and the back wall. I'd recommend checking out a company call GIK which specializes in room treatment. You can send them information about your room and they will make custom recommendations for you. Their prices are also about the most reasonable around for effective treatment.


----------

